# Happy Steak & BJ Day to ME...



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

SOOOOO its national steak BJ day.. i get home and the ole lady says she has an extra SURPRISE for me.. (SEE BELOW.. )










a little something to smoke on while we grill steaks..

all i can say.. WHAT A WOMAN..

rb


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome Cigar. Wonderful woman. Enjoy the steak.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Enjoy that Rusty...


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

rus_bro said:


> SOOOOO its national steak BJ day.. i get home and the ole lady says she has an extra SURPRISE for me.. (SEE BELOW.. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, I got home and had a tunafish sandwich!! You have a special woman there.:flame:


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow! I have to keep my cigars hidden because my lady don't even want to SEE them, I can't even talk about them while in her presence!

Must be cool to receive them as gifts! And it's not like she gifted you a shitty cigar either!


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

rus_bro said:


> SOOOOO its national steak BJ day.. i get home and the ole lady says she has an extra SURPRISE for me.. (SEE BELOW.. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is it Happy Cigar, Steak & BJ now? Or was the Cigar in lieu of . . . :smokin:

Either way, She's a KEEPER!


----------



## seaotter (Mar 10, 2011)

Steak AND bj day???!!
Oh crap, I didn't get my steak:banana:

Nice looking stick, enjoy


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys... a great night for sure.. 
since i treated her right for valentines, she returns the favor today..  and a $30 cigar isnt a bad trade (and a HELL of a good thought) .. 

i do have to say, shes a keeper..

rb


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

rus_bro said:


> SOOOOO its national steak BJ day.. i get home and the ole lady says she has an extra SURPRISE for me.. (SEE BELOW.. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to let my wife know i dont think she knows lol.:woohoo:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice....glad you enjoyed your special day LOL


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Ya_______!

Dat's what I'm talkinbout! :nod:


Nice cigar too! :biggrin:




:rockon:


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

This is classic. I didn't see it on my calander though


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

4pistonjosh said:


> This is classic. I didn't see it on my calander though


Steak and BJ Day


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thats awesome!! glad you had a great day!!

im planning on celebrating steak and bj day today.... but im not getting my steak:biggrin:

but definitely sounds like you got a keeper!!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice! and yea, definately a keeper!

When I got home, my wife tells me "hey, we dont have any steaks, but I hope you'll be ok with 1 out of 2!"

lol ... and yes, I was! :mrgreen:

BTW ... very nice looking stick there! makes me wanna go home and smoke mine!!! but it will meet its destiny this weekend!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well celebrated !! Glad to see others enjoying this special holiday as well....the wife and i also celebrated Steak and Bj Eve, Steak and Bj Day night, Steak and Bj next morning day . :cheer2:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Been married for 4 years, but have known my wife for about 15 years...there is a good chance she would tell me to get my own steak and BJ...lol


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice, looks like yall had a great time. Now i want some steak


----------

